# Violations Galore



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2019)

I wish I knew where this was located. This is obviously not done by a qualified electrician, it’s more like it was done by a guy who woke up in the morning and decided he can do electrical work. Enjoy.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 28, 2019)

Appears to be Goldston NC.


----------



## ICE (Nov 28, 2019)

The narrator is not experienced and provides wrong information.....He sticks his fingers in all over the place.  You should take this down before some neophyte sees it and does the same.

And *fatboy*, neophyte is not what you're thinking it is.


----------



## Norcal (Jan 11, 2020)

When someone uses Zinsco II (Eaton BR) panels, it's a bottom of the line install from the get go.


----------

